# Piccolo capolavoro



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2009)

Un piccolo capolavoro musicale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFsy9VIdM

Lo so che non ve frega un casso... ma per me e' sempre un peccato che questi gruppi non vengano ricordati come si deve


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2009)

Ma chi non ha ballato questa almeno una volta nella vita? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ThWaMnlSZM


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Questo è un capolavoro! Ascolta qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6D0A54FD5B760756&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=FjeMDvCdrtc

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è un capolavoro! Ascolta qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Agghiacciante


----------

